# Burton Cummings - Vegas



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We just returned from a 4 nighter in Vegas. I grabbed tickets to see Burton Cummings on the 17th, small venue. 850 seats, sold out. It was an extremely enjoyable show. From someone who has been to a shitload of concerts over the years. This one actually has to rate up there in the top 15 or so. Just a fabulous show. Not sure what his schedule is form here but if he swings through, grab a seat.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Did BUrton HAve a full band or was it a solo with piano type concert?
G.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GTmaker said:


> Did BUrton HAve a full band or was it a solo with piano type concert?
> G.


Full band. Two guitars, bass and drums plus of course Burton on keys


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Too bad. You just missed the curling. "Continental Cup"

My Burton story: I've been wanting to play and sing Burton's "My Own Way To Rock" for years but it was just out of my singing range in "C". Recently grabbed a U-tube vid of Burton playing it and he's dropped the key one step. I'm now re-learning it for my own personal satisfaction. Great tune.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Too bad. You just missed the curling. "Continental Cup"
> 
> My Burton story: I've been wanting to play and sing Burton's "My Own Way To Rock" for years but it was just out of my singing range in "C". Recently grabbed a U-tube vid of Burton playing it and he's dropped the key one step. I'm now re-learning it for my own personal satisfaction. Great tune.


I allways thought the music gods allowed anyone to play a song in the key that best suits them...
Was there a time long long ago in a land far far way where this was banned?

G.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Best Burton memory - late 70's/early 80's I went to see him at the Jube in Edmonton (fairly small aditorium). It was just him in a white tux, playing a white baby grand, with a single red rose on top. Fantastic show.

Worst memory - Running back through Canada tour - Joe Cocker opened for The Guess Who at Rexall Place. Joe Cocker is a tough act to follow. Burton couldn't get the crowd . Finally Randy stepped up and launched into a BTO set, got the crowd going and then they went back to doing Guess Who stuff.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

GTmaker said:


> I allways thought the music gods allowed anyone to play a song in the key that best suits them...
> Was there a time long long ago in a land far far way where this was banned?


1. The piano part for "My Own Way To Rock" never did sound just right to me when played down one step until I heard Burton do it. I'm guessing he's having trouble hitting the high notes these days.

2. I still remember the look I got from the guitar player when I asked him if he could play it in "the key of B"

3. Tuning a guitar down one step was frowned upon back in the day, so I didn't ask.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Burton played an outdoor concert at a small venue at our waterfront in the 80s. As my wife was taking in the scene she noticed this fellow wearing shades sitting by himself in the audience with no one else around him. She thought he looked familiar but didnt say anything. Time for the show to start, up he stood, strolled to the stage, sat behind the piano and started in on My Own Way to Rock. yeah it was Burton! Ive heard he liked to do that. 
I am sure Randy Bachman could write a book on his Burton stories alone!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> 1.
> 3. Tuning a guitar down one step was frowned upon back in the day, so I didn't ask.


LOL, it still is unless you like a floppy lifeless tone.

I'm obliged to have one guitar tuned down a step in order to play a couple of Monster Truck songs. I went to a heavy bottom set of strings and I still hate the sound, but due to open notes there's no other way to play the songs properly unless you move the key up to E and then it's out of my vocal wheelhouse.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Full band. Two guitars, bass and drums plus of course Burton on keys


Do you know if it was the Carpet Frogs from the Toronto area that were backing him up? They often travel with Burton these days.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steadfastly said:


> Do you know if it was the Carpet Frogs from the Toronto area that were backing him up? They often travel with Burton these days.


Unknown, he introduced each of them but I do not recall hearing that name being mentioned


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;gPD1_EQft8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPD1_EQft8U[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a link to the carpet frogs site.

http://www.thecarpetfrogs.com/index.php/the-band/band-members

I like the frogs.

Burton....not so much.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Here's a link to the carpet frogs site.
> 
> http://www.thecarpetfrogs.com/index.php/the-band/band-members
> 
> ...


I thought David Love was part of the carpet frogs...
Seems like he isnt anymore..

G.

First time I heard the Guess Who was while visiting the Automotive building (CNE Toronto) and I heard from far away someone singing "These Eyes".
I followed my ears and just around the corner in a large room filled with people where the Guess Who doing a set.
I wiggled my way up to the front , propped my elbows on the stage and listened to the rest of the set.

G.


----------

